# Console messages during boot are garbage



## idakan (Jul 1, 2015)

I am trying to boot FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-uefi-memstick from my usb stick. Booting process seems to be ok, but the text is all garbage, looks like printout of richter scale reading. I have interrupted the boot process and typed "mode" and not knowing what to use, I've tried the numbers 1 thru 6 and booted system with each different number. Nothing changes. Font/console messages are still garbage. System seems to boot fine and when done, there is the blue background, and I assume, shows option to install, use live system, or reboot?

I am using a Dell Inspiron 15 with Intel i915

Need help when I interrupt the boot process, what mode number to try so I can read the booting messages.

I've searched about everything I can think of here on the forums and checked the handbook. Even looked at loader(8).

Thanks


----------



## idakan (Jul 3, 2015)

Today, tried to boot from a 11-CURRENT. Same problem. Guess I'll work backwards through earlier releases and see if I can get one to show the booting messages.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 3, 2015)

Maybe try a non-UEFI image.


----------



## idakan (Jul 3, 2015)

tobik, I did 
10.0-R in legacy mode and it worked fine..at least booted and I messages were clear.
Don't know why UEFI images acted the way they did...strange to me, something I don't know/understand.


----------

